# FI brute problem



## TONY B (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 08 fi brute force, I went riding the other day and noticed it was losing power on top end and now it's busting up bad. I cleaned the tank and lines and tried cleaning the injectors and no change. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

could be fuel pump screen/filter or pump itself..

Search "fuel pump" in the kawi section and you should get a few threads w/ good info.


----------



## TONY B (Jan 20, 2009)

I checked the screen and It was fine. Thanks I'll check the tread


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

changed plugs?


----------



## TONY B (Jan 20, 2009)

Brand new plugs


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Check the FI mounting boots...could have come loose or possibly splits. This will also cause your condition.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

my guess would be fuel pump, check it with a pressure gauge


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it could have good presure but not enough volume meaning it is not pumping enough fuel


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

I have an 09 and it had the same problems and my buddies 08 as well. It turned out that it was the TPS I had mine done under warranty. They just changed the sensor and not the houseing even though the manual says you have to replace the whole thing!


----------



## papaslim (Sep 30, 2011)

*fi issue*



Polaris425 said:


> could be fuel pump screen/filter or pump itself..
> 
> Search "fuel pump" in the kawi section and you should get a few threads w/ good info.


Had a similar problem 5 months after I got my 09 brute. fuel pump was working just not good enough, I must have wore it out b/c all the sudden the fuel pressure dropped in half.
that's from the dealer. I did the whole routine injector cleaner, cleaned the screen on pump
cleaned out tank found some bird feathers and various bug parts, blew the lines out and nothing worked. stupid fuel pump


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

I have the same problem with my brute as well. Changed out the filter and replaced with the galant one. Runs great for bout half a day then same condition. Remove and clean filter again and again and end up with the same results. How does that much dirt get in there?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

The dirt gets in the tank through the vent hose and the gas cap. Also use a filter funnel when you put gas in it from another container. 

The problem here sounds like the fuel pump is going out, seems to be the same M.O. as most of the others that have lost the pump. You have to check fuel pressure when its starts running bad, also fuel flow when its warmed up. I think you will find that the pump starts out ok but as it warms up flow and pressure start to drop off. You need 43 psi for pressure ( much less and it won't run right ), and a minimum of 1.7 oz during the 3 second key on cycle.


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

That sounds good but it starts acting up I pull the filter and then it's great. If I leave it sit and do nothing it still backfires and looses power.


----------

